# Aldeburgh



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

we are booked to spend xmas at woodbridge but it looks like we can get away a day earlier and would like to spend a night at Aldeburgh, is it possible to park overnight in the Marina carpark? Slaughden I think its called, unless someone has a better idea, we fancy a bit of shopping a nice walk and maybe some fish and chips.......Aldeburgh really
Chris


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

*Aldburgh*

Aldburgh is no longer motorhome friendly due to the actions of a "Lady" counciller (an Incomer) who has had notices posted to the effect of No Motorhome parking.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Codfinger said:


> we are booked to spend xmas at woodbridge but it looks like we can get away a day earlier and would like to spend a night at Aldeburgh, is it possible to park overnight in the Marina carpark? Slaughden I think its called, unless someone has a better idea, we fancy a bit of shopping a nice walk and maybe some fish and chips.......Aldeburgh really
> Chris


Found this on another site

*MOTOR homes are to be banned from parking on a sea wall after 
complaints that the vehicles spoilt the views of the Suffolk coast.

The ban will operate 24 hours a day at Slaughden, on the southern 
edge of Aldeburgh, and there will be a ban on vehicles of any type 
parking overnight.

The action will be taken by the district council after a steady 
increase in the number of camper vans parking on the sea wall, up to 
60 on one night, and allegations that the vans damage the wall and 
owners empty chemical toilets in the sea.

Felicity Bromage, chairman of the town appearance committee, told a 
town council meeting: "New signs will go up saying it is illegal to 
park overnight and we have been asked urgently to support this move 
as the district council are extremely keen to get notices up by the 
beginning of June.

"I want us to give our full support to stop overnight parking on the 
sea wall."

She added that the free overnight parking at Aldeburgh was publicised 
on an internet camping site and this attracted people to the area.

Andy Smith, the district council's cabinet member for planning, 
said: "The problems caused by motor homes parking on the loose-
surfaced sea wall at Slaughden, and also overnight stopping in the 
Slaughden area, have been discussed at meetings held by this council 
with the town council.

"Concerns were expressed about traffic congestion, increased erosion 
on the sea wall, noise and litter generated by people in an area 
which is next to an historic Martello Tower and an internationally 
important estuary.

"There have been regular reports of more than 30 vehicles being 
parked overnight, the equivalent of a small caravan park.

"It is a shame that we have had to take this action, but from late 
May signs will go up barring all vehicles from parking at Slaughden 
overnight and motor-homes from parking on the sea wall itself." *


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for that, on our last visit I looked at the sign and as I recall it said max 18 hours?


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Aleburgh*

Suggest you park up at Thorpness, only a short distance away. You could try the roads behind the Dolphin pub on the seaward side. Otherwise there are car parks in the forest when going from Snape towards Orford where you can get right off the road.


----------

